
Google and Pivotal Engineers Talk Cloud Foundry on GCP - kungfudoi
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/01/partnering-on-open-source-Google-and-Pivotal-engineers-talk-Cloud-Foundry-on-GCP.html
======
jacques_chester
For those wondering why you should care: money.

Google has the cash, software, hardware and networking investments to expand
very quickly into a very fast growing IAAS market.

Google doesn't have Amazon's long-lead momentum or Microsoft's established
sales channels. It needs something, anything, to get a foothold in enterprise
IAAS.

One such way is Kubernetes, which paves the road for "why are we building all
these other bits ourselves? Let's just host on GCP".

Another such way is Cloud Foundry, which paves the road for "Goodbye,
${other_iaas}, we're moving our Cloud Foundry installations to GCP".

So Google works on both. For big companies rolling their own platforms on
Kubernetes, Google has a solution. For big companies who leave platform-
building to platform-builders, Google has a solution. The same is true of
Microsoft Azure, which is another Pivotal partner. AWS are not as keen so far.

In the long run, for all three of the IAAS majors, we're talking sources of
revenue that at a scale that _alone_ would qualify as an F50.

Disclosure: I work for Pivotal ...

Disclaimer: ... and none of this should be considered official comment. I'm
just an engineer and I know next to nothing about anything, except how to name
variables.

